# Suggestions on wood to use for Prime Rib . . .



## papoose (Dec 10, 2011)

Ran a search and didn't find what I was looking for.  I'm gonna attempt to do a prime rib tomorrow for the first time and I need suggestions on what flavours of wood to use.  I've seen it mentioned a couple of times that folks like to use pecan and cherry.  Well, that's all well and good but the winter-time selections around these parts are pretty slim.  There is a remote possibility that I might be able to find cherry but I've never even seen pecan for sale around here.

Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## navyjeremy (Dec 10, 2011)

I like the taste of either oak or red oak on beef.  If you can find that it is a pretty sure bet that you will have some awesome flavor from it.

Just my .02 cents


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 10, 2011)

Sounds like anything you can get will have to do...Oak gives a Dad's backyard BBQ taste...Apple and/or Cherry is mild and tasty on beef...Hickory is good on anything IMO...I like the Bite of Mesquite on Beef but the Mrs. despises it , so I never get to use it...JJ


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 10, 2011)

I use local wood for smoking.

Mainly pecan...some oak on occaision.

Most of the time I cant tell whats been used for smoking.

Don't sweat the small stuff..get some local wood and have fun.

Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm a hickory man myself. Use it on just about everything.


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 10, 2011)

Well I am a Pecan on beef kinda guy.  Beef is hardy so it calls for a more hardy wood traditionally like Hickory, Pecan, oak.  Mesquite, ect.  I have used apple a lighter wood on beef and felt it was fine so do not let your heart be troubled by the choice.  Lighter wood selection just smoke unfoiled longer it would seem.


----------



## newbqqr24 (Dec 10, 2011)

Color me crazy but after smoking a prime with apple wood, its my go to wood for it.  I also like to mix pecan and apple on beef.


----------



## venture (Dec 10, 2011)

As you can see, it is pretty much a matter of personal preference.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 10, 2011)

I use chips most of the time so I like the fruit woods like apple, cherry, or even orange is all good.


----------



## gotarace (Dec 10, 2011)

Hickory here but any wood above would work fine...myself i love the smell of hickory smoke and the taste of it on most of my smokes.


----------



## hemi (Dec 10, 2011)

I use black walnut a lot because I got a bunch of it.  I think it is a lot like oak but a bit more mellow.    I only let prime rib stay in the smoke for an hour or so

then I foil..   It gets a bit strong for us if I let it be ''naked'' the whole time.   I make gunstocks on a duplicator so I got a bunch of 'mistakes' to take care of.

  No chemicals yet so burn for heat or cook wid it..   Of course I LOVE apple..

Hemi..


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good luck  with the Prime Rib

Hope it all works out for ya.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 11, 2011)

I am a pecan wood man through and through. it leaves a hint of sweet with a good smoke flavor


----------



## mossymo (Dec 11, 2011)

I am a hickory go to guy but last time I did prime rib I tried the Jack Daniels whiskey barrel chips, it knocked that prime rib out of the park!


----------



## erain (Dec 12, 2011)

Prime Rib in itself is pretty overpowering, i would take it with any of the woods mentioned above. My personal fav though is cherry...


----------



## joshgrillinlawn (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm planning on doing a prime rib for Christmas, I'm thinking hickory and mesquite, but I may throw some apple into the mix. Or I may just do hickory. Either way, it'll be good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2015)

joshgrillinlawn said:


> I'm planning on doing a prime rib for Christmas, I'm thinking hickory and mesquite, but I may throw some apple into the mix. Or I may just do hickory. Either way, it'll be good!


Hi Josh,

This is an old thread, but I would recommend the Hickory, but not the Mesquite.

Here's 2 of my favorites:

*Smoked Prime Rib (My Best Ever)  *   


> *Smoked Prime Rib (In a Pan)*


*Bear*


----------

